# steam bending thick lumber



## jimmyjames (Sep 8, 2013)

For a long time I've been wanting to build some walnut slab chairs where the back of the chair is 1 solid slab of 8/4 live edge or at least sapwood edge walnut, only problem is a straight back chair is not comfortable, I want to take 6 green walnut 8/4 slabs that are the correct width for the chair and put a bend in them, I could make a big steam box and steam it with my (alcohol producing contraption) and then lay them on an form and weight them, will the wood split? The angle would only need to be maybe 15 degrees at most or less, then the bottoms and front leg of the chair would be a slab as well with a through box joint for the chair seat to the back joint and either a dovetail or box joint for the seat bottom to front leg. Any steam benders here?


----------



## Kevin (Sep 8, 2013)

I sold bois d' arc to Chris when he started first bending it about 6 or 7 years ago. He makes Cherner chairs but is involved in all sorts of stuff. He'll probably give you some pointers on bending thick wood. I'll pm his number if you want to talk to him.


----------



## jimmyjames (Sep 8, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I sold bois d' arc to this Chris when he started first bending it about 6 or 7 years ago. He makes Cherner chairs but is involved in all sorts of stuff. He'll probably give you some pointers on bending thick wood. I'll pm his number if you want to talk to him.


----------

